# Benrus Electronic Citation - Date of Manufature?



## Dave098 (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi, this is my first post in this forum.

I just purchased this Benrus Electronic Citation. I've done a little research on this model, but I'd be interested to know when it may have been manufactured. The best I've been able to find is "the early 70's."

Would anyone happen to know the years that this particular model was manufactured?

Also, if anyone has any general advice on the care and usage of this model (it's my first electric), I'd love to hear it!


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Dave098 said:


> Hi, this is my first post in this forum.
> 
> I just purchased this Benrus Electronic Citation. I've done a little research on this model, but I'd be interested to know when it may have been manufactured. The best I've been able to find is "the early 70's."
> 
> ...


 Here you go Dave. (Linky)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Welcome to the forum & great looking watch :thumbs_up: I've considered buying one before & it's one of my regular Ebay searches, I'm put off by the fact that prices seem to be all over the place (is buying a cheapy better than buying a pricier one), spares may well be hard/impossible to find, I know nothing about the movements & most seem to be in the US & I'd probably get clobbered by customs charges.

Unfortunately I can't help you with care/usage apart from the fact that I wouldn't swim with it (despite it being diverish) & I wouldn't expect the battery to last that long. This last statement is based on my shortlived ownership of a Bulova Accutron (which uses an entirely different sort of movement anyway) so probably/possibly isn't realistic anyway.

I'd say wear it & enjoy & replace the battery when it conks out


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

The movement was made between 1970 and 1975, so early 70's is bang on

Look for one with box and papers to close down a year they were sold (but remember it could be years until it sold), or search for an advert


----------



## Dave098 (Oct 31, 2017)

pauluspaolo said:


> Welcome to the forum & great looking watch :thumbs_up: I've considered buying one before & it's one of my regular Ebay searches, I'm put off by the fact that prices seem to be all over the place (is buying a cheapy better than buying a pricier one), spares may well be hard/impossible to find, I know nothing about the movements & most seem to be in the US & I'd probably get clobbered by customs charges.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't help you with care/usage apart from the fact that I wouldn't swim with it (despite it being diverish) & I wouldn't expect the battery to last that long. This last statement is based on my shortlived ownership of a Bulova Accutron (which uses an entirely different sort of movement anyway) so probably/possibly isn't realistic anyway.
> 
> I'd say wear it & enjoy & replace the battery when it conks out


 All good advice, thanks.

As for the price, I've seen the same thing. I think I got a real bargain on this one at $50 shipped, but there's a guy in Poland selling the same watch (without the original bracelet) for ten times as much.



scottswatches said:


> The movement was made between 1970 and 1975, so early 70's is bang on


 Excellent -- thanks!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

$50 is an absolute steal - well done :thumbs_up: - especially if the watch is working & all original. Having done a bit of quick research this morning - courtesy of the link above - the movement may well be an ESA & should be pretty reliable with good timekeeping. Enjoy the watch


----------



## Dave098 (Oct 31, 2017)

pauluspaolo said:


> $50 is an absolute steal - well done :thumbs_up: - especially if the watch is working & all original. Having done a bit of quick research this morning - courtesy of the link above - the movement may well be an ESA & should be pretty reliable with good timekeeping. Enjoy the watch


 Thanks! As far as I can tell, it's 100% original. Signed bracelet, signed crown, and super cool second hand with lightning bolt. Other than setting the time and adjusting the bracelet, I haven't done a thing to the watch. I may polish the crystal with some Polywatch, but I'm not sure it even needs that.

I haven't opened it up to check the movement since access is through the crystal and my watchmaking skills are quite limited. But it's been keeping good time since I've had it. I think it's gained about 20 seconds over two days. And I haven't even regulated it.

I think the reason I got such a good price on it is because the seller took lousy photos. In any event, I'm quite pleased.


----------



## Dave098 (Oct 31, 2017)

I just stumbled onto an interesting piece of history about this watch.

Somebody posted a PDF someplace of a publication called Shop Tips dated February, 1972 that includes an ad for this model. That would confirm what @scottswatches posted previously about this model being manufactured from 1970-75.

Check out the ad on page 11. Also check out the previous page, where you can see the watch in an unrelated ad -- some sort of early product placement, I guess.


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

pauluspaolo said:


> Welcome to the forum & great looking watch :thumbs_up: I've considered buying one before & it's one of my regular Ebay searches, I'm put off by the fact that prices seem to be all over the place (is buying a cheapy better than buying a pricier one), spares may well be hard/impossible to find, I know nothing about the movements & most seem to be in the US & I'd probably get clobbered by customs charges.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't help you with care/usage apart from the fact that I wouldn't swim with it (despite it being diverish) & I wouldn't expect the battery to last that long. This last statement is based on my shortlived ownership of a Bulova Accutron (which uses an entirely different sort of movement anyway) so probably/possibly isn't realistic anyway.
> 
> I'd say wear it & enjoy & replace the battery when it conks out


 I have one of these but gave up wearing it on a regular basis due to the battery not lasting long. I thought it might have a problem. The one fitted when I received it was an LR1130 equivalent. Is this the right battery and how long would you expect a fresh one to last?


----------

